# Wondering if anyone can help...



## 10Mummy10 (Feb 5, 2011)

Apologies if I babble, I'm new to the forum, in fact to forums full stop.

I was diagnosed with PCOS back in 2004, and fought it with Metformin (failed), diet (some success) and a wonderful Homeopath who got my periods from nothing to every 2 months. I was never "trying" for a baby but likewise never bothered with protection for 4 years and after a stunning holiday fell pregnant and now have the most beautiful son, who is absolutely everything to me.

My periods returned to normal after the birth (c-section) and just after his first birthday we started trying for number 2. I thought it would be easy. I'd never had a regular cycle, and all my buddies were falling pregnant with no.2 just by looking at their husbands. In fact every friend I know has found it super easy to conceive second time around, even those with fertility problems first time. I'm very happy for them but at the same time struggling as I've lost my support network. I'm pretty certain my friends, who are excited by their pregnancies/new babies, are finding it difficult to sympathise and I'm getting sick of "it'll happen", "just relax, don't think about it" comments.

We have decided to call the GP and arrange our first "this is a problem for us" consultation. I was just wondering what we should expect? We're both 32, have been trying for a year (basal temp readings and ovulation kits). We've tried acupuncture, homeopathy again and lots of being spoilt (massages, romantic weekends away, etc). Has anyone had an experience where their ovulation kit has been giving them false positives? As my hubby and I literally go like rabbits every day of the "high" and "super high" zones yet nothing...!

Really interested in hearing other experiences, thank you for your time

Nadia
xxx


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Nadia, I like u thought I would have no problems second time round.
Fell pregnant with DD 4 months after trying but no joy second time round.
It took ivf for me to have DS - looks like immunes were my problem as I needed ivig after bfp.
I had never heard of secondary infertility until it happened to me.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Mummy10

I used to chat on the secondary thread quite a lot, and most of us on there had conceived our first child easily and so it came as quite a shock not to be able to conceive again.  My dd was a complete surprise, but 6 years after starting to try to conceive a sibling - we're still trying.

However we did have a break through on our 3rd ivf last year when we got a bfp, which unfortunately didn't work out.  I had assisted hatching done on my embies, it turns out that sometimes your eggs can harden so that although the sperm can get in,  the embies then can't break out of the shell to implant into the uterus.  The embryologist said that they have had women who haven't needed assisted hatching with previous ivf pregnancies who have then needed it to get a subsequent pregnancy.  

So it could be something like that which is preventing you getting pregnant.  Unfortunately it is only through expensive treatment that you tend to get any answers.

Hope 2011 is your year

Faithful x


----------



## 10Mummy10 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies, very thoughtful to take the time.

Oddly, when I wrote this I'd just taken yet another negative pregnancy test. I still hadn't had a period a few days later and took another test ... and I'm pregnant! Over the moon.

But I've been bleeding throughout the 5th week, so I've been referred to the EPU for a vaginal scan to assess the pregnancy's viability. Fingers tightly crossed, but things aren't looking great. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

10mummy - i hope your bleeding calms down its good they are monitoring you lots of ladies here have bleeds and carry on to have healthy babies got everything crossed for you


----------



## 10Mummy10 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just to update - the pregnancy was viable and I have a healthy baby girl. Am over the moon. Thank you for your support


----------

